# Venture Capitalism Explained



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I guess most of us wonder, with regular reports of huge operating losses by Uber, just what's in it for the venture capitalists who continue to throw money at them.
Well, luckily, here's a simple (?) explanation, which should clear things up for even the most financially naive amongst us.


----------

